# Drywall Framing



## iquezada (Nov 18, 2008)

We would like to get into drywall framing, and would like to know what should we include in our bid. For example do we do strictly non load bearing walls or will the contractor expect us to do some load bearing walls? If someone can give me some orientation.Thanks


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Man is this the wrong time to get into this trade. Why don't you introduce yourself, tell us your experience, and your plans. Do you plan on working for a general contractor as a subcontractor, or do you plan on being a sub-contractor for a subcontractor. 

The scope of work is usually in the plans.


----------



## iquezada (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, but we are finding that we are losing out on a lot of opportunities, and right now the way things are going, we have to take advantage of every opportunity we can get. My crews have several years experience, and we have an excellent reputation for hanging and finishing. I also have guys that have several years experience installing metal framing and acoustical ceilings. What I need is to sharpen my skills in estimating framing jobs. I would like to know what to look for, and what the GC is expecting from the drywall framers. I would like to avoid any pitfalls that my be common, or burdening the GC with to many questions.
Please share your experience.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

What type of work do you do, houses, commerical, retail, government, etc?


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Man is this the wrong time to get into this trade. Why don't you introduce yourself, tell us your experience, and your plans. Do you plan on working for a general contractor as a subcontractor, or do you plan on being a sub-contractor for a subcontractor.
> 
> The scope of work is usually in the plans.


yes, i agree with joe, although i see your point as well iquezada, in getting anything you can get right now with times as ugly as this.

i mostly do residential work....so hardly any (metal) framing is done. In residential drywall, nearly 100% of the time GC's expect ONLY complete drywall on your bids. 

but in commercial drywall, nearly 100% GC's expect you to bundle metal stud framing AND complete drywall in your bid. At least, in my area of California this is how it is....

If the framing is light, and simple enough....like a T.I. with a few partition walls, etc... i have my own guys do it. but if it gets too complicated for my guys, i just sub-let it to my buddy who owns a commercial drywall firm anyways... 

he'll practically just give me one of his framing crews to put on my payroll.

a lot of companies do this.... so its not bad business practice.....but its not something you should go and advertise to your GC's about, haha...

as far as what to include on your bids.....like joe said, its usually on the plan specs.....

be careful though and read the plan detail closely when doing commercial.

the framing and drywall specs can get tricky if you're careless.....

and that's all GC's want, is for you to f--k up when your bidding, bid low, then have a reason to kick you off the job when you miss minor minor plan specs on your drywall or framing, and not pay you.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I love the complexity of commerical framing, the complicated store-fronts, the curtain walls, the different layers of soffits. I just hate the blocking, sometimes they require 2 rows of blocking on metal studs, or special top tracks, like deep leg or slotted track. Bracing also needs to be really looked into it. Residential framing is a little too repetive for me, really boring. 1x2's on exterior block walls for out here, with fire-stops at top and bottom, and mainly 25 gauge studs 24.oc.. Theres times you get tricked with things you didn't pick up when bidding, like lateral bracing, exterior framing, framing for AC diffusers, framing for access panels, framing soffits in compliance with the lighting plans, framing tall fire-rated walls.


----------

